# New ND Hunter looking for help



## buckfeverNDSU (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm a student at NDSU and this is going to be my first season hunting in ND. I'm starting the search for some public land relitivly close to fargo. I'm not looking for anybody's secert spot, but do you have any insight on any spots to start checking, or over crowded public land that's worth avoiding? Any ideas or insights would be great! thanks


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

sorry, i cant help, u like ndsu
UND is better 
sorry


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

buckfever,

First, are you wondering about archery or rifle?

Second, I am not very impressed with the hunting in the Fargo area. Not that there isn't deer around, but not near as many as much of the rest of the state.

If your looking for land, I suggest going north and west of fargo and be willing to drive an hour or more. 2F1 is a unit with alot of deer and many left over licenses. Getting on land to hunt does isn't too difficult usually and is an "in" to developing a relationship with landowners for future hunts. Another area that seems to have more deer is the sandhills region near kindred, although I believe land is a little bit more difficult to gain access to. Remember that Fargo has 100,000+ and alot of the hunting population doesn't want to drive far, so there ends up being ALOT of competition in the nearby regions.

For public land, pick up a PLOTS book. They should have them at Scheels in Fargo, and will likely be in Gander and Sportsman's when they open up. The PLOTS books highlight all of the public land in easy to read maps.

I hope you kind help thin the herd out.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

smalls gave good advise, get the PLOTS guide, it's free and will show you not only public land but private land that is open to walking hunters. If you can't find one at Scheels go to the county auditors office, they will have them. 
Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Go down to the sandhills lots of deer to spot and stock and some stand spots 40 min away. :lol:


----------

